# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Amaryllidaceae

## Ton Wijnen

Hola!  ::help::   Espero que se encuentre muy bien.   Soy un coleccionista privado de especies de Hippeastrum en Holanda. S que tambin crecen varias especies de Hippeastrum, Rhodophiala, Ismene amancaes e Chlidanthus especiales en Per, Bolivia, Argentina y Brasil.  Estoy buscando semillas de estas especies especiales de Hippeastrum, Usted sabe de otros coleccionistas, cultivadores, centros de jardinera, jardines botnicos, foros o sitios web que me puedan informar al respecto? Me gustara extender mi coleccin privada, y su ayuda sera invaluable para m.  Desde ya muchsimas gracias por cualquier dato que me pueda proporcionar.  Saludos desde los Pases Bajos.     Ton WijnenTemas similares:

----------


## Bruno Cillniz

No conozco las especies por nombre cientfico, as que trata de darnos informacin menos cientfica o sube algunas fotos para ver si as te podemos ayudar. 
Por otro lado, qu significa el ttulo del tema?, porque no veo que coincida con lo que ests buscando. 
Saludos

----------


## Ton Wijnen

Gracias por tu comentario. Te enviar algunos sitios web con fotos. Tambin envi una lista de especies nativas de Hippeastrum que sigo buscando. Tal vez alguien me puede ayudar con algunas especies. Una vez ms gracias por tu ayuda.   Hippeastrum species list  Pacific Bulb Society | Hippeastrum Species One  Pacific Bulb Society | Hippeastrum Species Two  hippeastrum species - Google zoeken  https://www.google.nl/search?q=ismen...w=1024&bih=616 
Hippeastrum amaru           (Peru)
Hippeastrum ambiguum     ( Peru, Bolivia, Equador)
Hippeastrum andreanum     ( Columbia)
Hippeastrum angustifolium ( Brazil, Chile, Argentina)
Hippeastrum aviflorum       (Argentina(Salta))
Hippeastrum barreirasum    ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum breviflorum     ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum candidum         ( Argentina)
Hippeastrum caiaponicum     ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum canterai             ( Uruguay)    
Hippeastrum caupolicanense   ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum condemaitae         (Peru (Cusco))
Hippeastrum crociflorum          ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum damazianum         (Brazil)
Hippeastrum divijulianum         ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum doraniae                ( Venezuela)
Hippeastrum elegans var divifrancisci ( Costa Rica to Brazil)
Hippeastrum escobaruriae               ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum euryphyllum (Province of Corrientes, Argentina)
Hippeastrum ferreyrae        ( Peru)
Hippeastrum forgetii           ( Peru)
Hippeastrum fragrantissimum  (Bolivia)syn. chionedyanthum
Hippeastrum gertianum        ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum goianum          ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum hemographes   ( Brazil) 
Hippeastrum hugoi                ( Peru)
Hippeastrum incachacanum (syn; Griffinia)  ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum kromeri      ( Brazil)     
Hippeastrum lapacense   ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum leopoldii    (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum leucobasis  ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum macbrideii        ( Peru)
Hippeastrum maracasum    ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum marumbiense ( Brazil) 
Hippeastrum minasgerais    ( Brazil( Minas Gerais)) 
Hippeastrum miniatum         ( Peru) 
Hippeastrum mollevillquensis ( syn; Griffinia)  ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum monanthum    ( Brazil)
Hippeastrum neoleopoldii   (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum oconequense    (Peru)
Hippeastrum paquichanum  (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum paradisiacum   ( Brazil(Goias))
Hippeastrum paranaense       (Brazil (Parana))
Hippeastrum pilcomaicum     (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum pseudopardinum (
Hippeastrum rubropictum         (South Brazil)
Hippeastrum rutilum var. fulgidum (
Hippeastrum santacatarina   (Southern Brasil
Hippeastrum scopulorum      ( Bolivia)
Hippeastrum starkiorum        (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum umabisanum    (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum ugentii             (Peru)
Hippeastrum Vanleestenii     (Suriname)
Hippeastrum variegatum       (Peru(Puno))
Hippeastrum viridiflorum      (Bolivia)
Hippeastrum wilsoniae           (Bolivia)  
Saludos desde Pases Bajos

----------


## Ton Wijnen

uma pena, eu sou um colecionador particular.

----------


## Bruno Cillniz

Parecen orqudeas, pero la verdad es que no s dnde conseguirlas, y no s si la quieres importar o qu. Falta informacin. 
Saludos

----------

